# 13t tooth small cog on 585/595?



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Is there any problem (other than being called a wimp) with using a 13 tooth small cog on a 585 or 595? Does the hub model or whether it's a Campagnolo, Shimano or conversion cassette affect the answer?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Is there any problem (other than being called a wimp) with using a 13 tooth small cog on a 585 or 595? Does the hub model or whether it's a Campagnolo, Shimano or conversion cassette affect the answer?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I think the only problem would be calling yourself "HammerTime" Are you laughing with me?


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

well, maybe he has a 56 on the front chainring?


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

If that's the case, then I feel puny! But a 53x13 would just kill me on the downhills. I would be spinning out way too soon.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes, 53-13 would be the ticket.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Is there any problem (other than being called a wimp) with using a 13 tooth small cog on a 585 or 595? Does the hub model or whether it's a Campagnolo, Shimano or conversion cassette affect the answer?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Your question is a legitimate one. Depending on the hub spacing for campy or shimano, the 13t could hit the dropout. Best to have the LBS throw one on there and check for clearance with the chain on, just to be sure.

Chas may also already know.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

The campy 13-26 works fine on my 585 with Mavic Cosmic Carbones. I would imagine every hub would be different though.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

*small cog*

i'm a junior, thus riding junior gears (52-14). i've got a 585 ultra and have no problems.


----------

